# DS #5153: Etrian Odyssey III: The Drowned City (USA)



## Rayder (Sep 25, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6507^^


----------



## Suiseiseki (Sep 25, 2010)

Hmm... I'm going to expect some form of AP.

Though I wonder what will it be this time. Last time was a save delete.


----------



## Hachibei (Sep 26, 2010)

I think I might be the only person who really disliked the whole map-drawing thing. Aside from that though, this series is alright.


----------



## darkdenizen (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure 2 fixed that. 2 and 3 have an auto map function.


----------



## Hachibei (Sep 26, 2010)

darkdenizen said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure 2 fixed that. 2 and 3 have an auto map function.



In a way, EO 1 and 2 had an "auto map" function. I was just kind of annoyed having to draw in walls, events, portals, etc.


----------



## Eighteen (Sep 26, 2010)

Umm...YAY!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Only played the first Etrian, totally love the 1st theme that u hear when u enter the labirynth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( I like it till 0:50 or so )

Right.. anyhoo, Only played like 15 battles or so...and I love it... aaaandd.... I'll play it later... much later ^^ got too many games atm... but, good game !!


----------



## Rayder (Sep 26, 2010)

When I booted this game and looked at the options I saw an "auto-map" feature.  I'm not really into RPG's so I didn't play it, so I don't know how "auto" that actually makes the mapping.

Remember people, linking to ROMs, hinting at ROM sites and asking for PMs for ROMs is against forum rules.  Warns and suspensions for anyone breaking those rules.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 26, 2010)

has it been confirmed to work on SCDS2?

EDIT: Make that SCDS2 and Cyclo


----------



## Sycoraxic98 (Sep 26, 2010)

Odd question, but because my shoulder buttons are broken, I feel I should ask-does this button need the shoulder buttons to play?


----------



## digipokemaster (Sep 26, 2010)

so far it works on my r4irts&sdhc fw2.7e


----------



## NinjaMic (Sep 26, 2010)

Since this is the legit release, how's it working on Acekards so far?


I'd start it myself but that requires beating the first 2


----------



## godreborn (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't believe the shoulder buttons are needed at all.  

I can say that it loads with acekard, but I need to get to the boat section again to see whether or not it freezes there.  the size difference between this version and the previous one is .9 megs by the way.

the game might have AP, but it's probably unlikely...since atlus games are usually low prints and niche...I don't think they'd waste their time programming AP.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> I think I might be the only person who really disliked the whole map-drawing thing. Aside from that though, this series is alright.



you're not alone


got the first one. didn't like it.

didn't bother with the second one

not going to bother with this one

*goes back to playing Dragon Quest IX*


----------



## DS1 (Sep 26, 2010)

godreborn said:
			
		

> I don't believe the shoulder buttons are needed at all.
> 
> I can say that it loads with acekard, but I need to get to the boat section again to see whether or not it freezes there.  the size difference between this version and the previous one is .9 megs by the way.
> 
> the game might have AP, but it's probably unlikely...since atlus games are usually low prints and niche...I don't think they'd waste their time programming AP.



It has AP, need to wait for a fix.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 26, 2010)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> has it been confirmed to work on SCDS2?
> 
> EDIT: Make that SCDS2 and Cyclo




cool, everything works on the dstwo


----------



## WildArms (Sep 26, 2010)

i imagine this must have the same AP like the un-oficial release


----------



## pitman (Sep 26, 2010)

I only played the first one and didn't managed to pass the first area...


----------



## johnelee (Sep 26, 2010)

I loaded up my old save from the other rom and tried to go sailing since that was the only part that froze for me.  The game did not freeze up after I had completed all my turns and returned to dock.  Tried to sail a few more times and the game never froze.  Just in case, I visited the store and tried using the Limits since those were also common lock up spots but everything worked smoothly.  So for now it seems the game is working on my DSONE SDHC sp3.  I'm about to enter B3.  Will edit if I get a lockup anywhere else.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 26, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> I only played the first one and didn't managed to pass the first area...




yep. pretty much the same story for me


----------



## Exhumed (Sep 26, 2010)

What is the save type? I'm pretty sure the original bad dump created incorrectly sized/corrupted saves, at least on my Acekard.


----------



## jerbz (Sep 26, 2010)

anyone know if this works on wood?


----------



## DS1 (Sep 26, 2010)

jerbz said:
			
		

> anyone know if this works on wood?



Not yet, same freezes as before.


----------



## jerbz (Sep 26, 2010)

DS1 said:
			
		

> jerbz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## DarkFocus (Sep 26, 2010)

so whats the word on AKIO/acekard?

also when does this game officially release? might buy it I heard pre orders come with an artbook and I like the artstyle


----------



## DS1 (Sep 26, 2010)

DarkFocus said:
			
		

> so whats the word on AKIO/acekard?
> 
> also when does this game officially release? might buy it I heard pre orders come with an artbook and I like the artstyle



The game was officially released ealier this week.

There are the same freezes on Acekard as the R4 (at least Acekard 2i).


----------



## krartan (Sep 26, 2010)

DarkFocus said:
			
		

> so whats the word on AKIO/acekard?
> 
> also when does this game officially release? might buy it I heard pre orders come with an artbook and I like the artstyle




It runs on the AKAIO/AK2i. Doesn't get white screens anymore, however, like the rest of the cards, it still experiences freezes during boatings, using Limits, etc.


----------



## swornsecrets (Sep 26, 2010)

This would get dumped after I went out and bought it today *rolls eyes*. Oh well, I was gonna buy it anyway so whatever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just wanted to try it out first.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 26, 2010)

Hasnt this been out for a couple days?


----------



## gameguy95 (Sep 26, 2010)

never old rakes on my snakes fart on rachel yet oprah ululates.

lolol


----------



## MarkDarkness (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, AKAIO 1.7.2 or 1.8 is around the corner, so not much longer to wait before we can play it on AKAIO...

Which is fine for me, as I'm still busy with Professor Layton.


----------



## HBK (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow, this game has tougher AP than Pokemon.


----------



## Man18 (Sep 26, 2010)

by 2011 people are quitting makiing ap now the SCDS2 is out. lol. do i need to play the others to play this one?


----------



## pristinemog (Sep 26, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> never old rakes on my snakes fart on rachel yet oprah ululates.
> 
> lolol



WHAT YOU DID THERE! I SEE IT!

No ROMs for you


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, what a nice surprise after coming home from work


----------



## lostreverie (Sep 26, 2010)

does this thing work with the whole sailing/exploration bit?  my current rom does everything fine (including limits) but it freezes when i try and fight something at sea.


----------



## noname9889 (Sep 26, 2010)

lostreverie said:
			
		

> does this thing work with the whole sailing/exploration bit?  my current rom does everything fine (including limits) but it freezes when i try and fight something at sea.


The game has ap when you go to sea and use Limits but there should be a patch out within a week.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 26, 2010)

anyone knows if the story ties together??
If it does than I guess I should play the first and second one first..
They've been in my memory card for more than 6 month now and I never even touched it


----------



## Aia (Sep 26, 2010)

For the people who have problems with the save file from the previous version-- what problem are you getting?


----------



## lostreverie (Sep 26, 2010)

Aia said:
			
		

> For the people who have problems with the save file from the previous version-- what problem are you getting?


It doesn't recognize the save for me at all.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 26, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> anyone knows if the story ties together??
> If it does than I guess I should play the first and second one first..
> They've been in my memory card for more than 6 month now and I never even touched it



actually, each one is its own story.  u create all of the characters, and the games are very lite on story.  they're more about gameplay, exploration, and challenge.


----------



## Isabelyes (Sep 26, 2010)

So...
It's finally out.

It's been a long and bumpy ride, that's for sure.
Etrian Odyssey, here I come!

~Isa-chan


----------



## sibio (Sep 26, 2010)

Great game!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I bought the JPN version and i can recommend it to everyone! Enjoy!


----------



## CamulaHikari (Sep 26, 2010)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> So...
> It's finally out.
> 
> It's been a long and bumpy ride, that's for sure.
> ...


It was a bumpy ride for sure. :3
Afer a bit of messing around I found a starting party that I like.


----------



## knl (Sep 26, 2010)

bah... I was hoping I could start playing tonight when going to bed.


----------



## cosmiccow (Sep 26, 2010)

I liked EO1 pretty much but it was too hard for me, so I didn't get far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still I will see how this one fares.


----------



## echo49 (Sep 26, 2010)

As far as I can remember the Japanese release didn't have AP :/


----------



## Wugger (Sep 26, 2010)

So I pre-ordered the game just so I could get the artbook. Love this series hardcore.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Sep 26, 2010)

Sweeet! 

I loved the first 2 games! Well, this is me for the next few weeks! EO...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I downloaded the ROM then trimmed it and it halved the file size! I've not seen a file shrink so much after being trimmed. Usually it's a 10MB size reduction, not 30!!


----------



## Isabelyes (Sep 26, 2010)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> isabelyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CaelumSora (Sep 26, 2010)

isabel what card are you using? oO


----------



## Isabelyes (Sep 26, 2010)

An Acekard 2i.
...Meaning it crashes every now and then, yeah. >->


----------



## CaelumSora (Sep 26, 2010)

this is sad =[
assuming there is gonna be a xdelta patch really soon,
there is a way to use the same sav on the new patched rom? =/
(its sad to create all characters again...)

ps:i tried with kingdom hearts 358/2 didn't work that time


----------



## CamulaHikari (Sep 26, 2010)

I forget to NOT use the ninja skill Fukubari each time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Third freeze, now I'm gonna remember~! :3


----------



## Isabelyes (Sep 26, 2010)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> I forget to NOT use the ninja skill Fukubari each time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah, what kind of nasty skill is Fukubari? :3

Ninja's own, though I'd rather that they'd kept their Japanese names.
Shinobi; Yay!


----------



## CamulaHikari (Sep 26, 2010)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> CamulaHikari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WildArms (Sep 26, 2010)

Ill have to wait for a fix as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it didn't read the un oficial bumb save i had, and it still crashes in the same places it did before.

Also, is kind of curious how the un oficial bumb had like 32 Mgbts, and the scene release has like 64 Oo


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 26, 2010)

i guess big names do have AP but the rest do not... its happened only in the september games and esp those games which are in series or sequels such as this one or pokemon


----------



## berlinka (Sep 26, 2010)

I watched several clips of this game and don't understand the appeal. I'm out.


----------



## matthewn4444 (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh man, finally got my preorder and the artbook is awesome. Really I don't see why people need to download this when the game is only $30 (North America, and for Europe I understand that you may not get this). This game is definitely worth buying till it runs out in stores and goes for 60+ on Amazon XD.


----------



## Isabelyes (Sep 26, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> I watched several clips of this game and don't understand the appeal. I'm out.




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=255...t=0&start=0

-> Explanation.

To me, this is the best game ever. Not trolling; I love it to death.


----------



## Exhumed (Sep 26, 2010)

I doubt this is any kind of anti-piracy protection, it's more likely an incompatibility with flash cards.


----------



## Comedor (Sep 26, 2010)

Exhumed said:
			
		

> I doubt this is any kind of anti-piracy protection, it's more likely an incompatibility with flash cards.


LOL


----------



## Sebbel (Sep 26, 2010)

Exhumed said:
			
		

> I doubt this is any kind of anti-piracy protection, it's more likely an incompatibility with flash cards.



This is the exact same thing, sir ôo


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 26, 2010)

Any word on fixes for the AP yet? Its starting to make me rage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. (Had it freeze up twice randomly in battles, and i cant even use Limit Skills or the Ship)


----------



## void03 (Sep 26, 2010)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Any word on fixes for the AP yet? Its starting to make me rage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suggest waiting for a couple of days. A fix will take its time.
Go do something else for now and comeback to it when the fix is around


----------



## DS1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey, sour grapes much? lol:



			
				dgwillia said:
			
		

> Meh, i stopped caring


----------



## Exhumed (Sep 26, 2010)

Sebbel said:
			
		

> Exhumed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is anti-piracy protection the exact same thing as an incompatibility with flash cards? They are completely different things. That's like saying a PC game that needs a serial key is the same thing as a PC game that crashes with certain video cards.


----------



## Daath (Sep 26, 2010)

Anti-Piracy and Serial keys can't be compared.


----------



## SABERinBLUE (Sep 26, 2010)

Daath said:
			
		

> Anti-Piracy and Serial keys can't be compared.



Of course, because only one of them is a method that software developers use to prevent their software from being run except when certain circumstances are met which certain members of the community choose to hack their way past in order to run the software without meeting said circumstances.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 26, 2010)

it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to make AP for ds games anymore considering there are so many flash carts...the fact that this game works for some flash carts, but not for others seems like an ineffective way to stop piracy.


----------



## Aia (Sep 26, 2010)

A partially effective solution is still partially effective.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 26, 2010)

godreborn said:
			
		

> it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to make AP for ds games anymore considering there are so many flash carts...the fact that this game works for some flash carts, but not for others seems like an ineffective way to stop piracy.


as said above
the fact that they stopped some people from pirating their game is better then allowing everybody to pirate it


----------



## godreborn (Sep 26, 2010)

not considering the cost of creating ap is usually more than they would've gotten if people had bought the game in the first place...besides, this isn't mario or zelda...so it's not like millions of people will be downloading it.


----------



## LegendFSL (Sep 27, 2010)

Anti-piracy exists in any form not to stop pirates completely but to delay the pirates long enough for the software to sell copies. The sale of most games are usually within the first week of the game being released nowadays so if the game goes without being pirated for around a week, the anti-piracy is a success.

Also, another fun fact, most people who bash on AP give scenarios that rarely happen. Like the Spore debacle with limited installations and SecuROM. If you were online when you installed it you automatically got your install back. Less than 1% of all those who bought Spore actually needed more installs. Just a little tangent there. >.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 27, 2010)

but as many have stated before those who pirate and those who are buy are usually two entirely different kinds of people...so in effect it was wasted effort on their part.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Sep 27, 2010)

When left with no other option I'll buy. So in effect what they did made me buy it out of frustration of wanting to play it since I love this kind of game. 

I think if someone wasn't going to buy it at all they wouldn't care if it was protected either since they wouldn't care if they play it or not. I don't see why those people would care if they can't play it anyway.


----------



## btnheazy03 (Sep 27, 2010)

i was able to create and load a savefile on my acekard 2.1 running akaio 1.7.1


----------



## JohanX (Sep 27, 2010)

I dumped the ROM using NDS Backup Tool WiFi (without trimming) and it has the same problems. Hangs when setting sail, when fighting the green bird on LVL 2, etc.

This is with the latest version of AKAIO on an Acekard 2i

I was able to copy the save file off of my game cart and use that with AKAIO as well, but it still hangs.


----------



## ultimate.fake.ac (Sep 27, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> I was actually thinking of pre-ordering this game to get the artbook, too bad they ran out.


If you ask at EBGames/GameStop the stores in your area might still have some copies of the pre-order art book in the back. Thats what I did on Saturday and I was able to get a copy of the pre-order art book with my game


----------



## JohanX (Sep 27, 2010)

For those of you playing the game, I have a question about sailing.

I have dried peas, which gives me 8 moves. I cant, for the life of me, find anything that gives me more moves.

I found the guy on the island that wants boards for his sheep pens. But by the time I reach him, I only have 2 moves left. I can't reach any other islands that have any items that give me more than 8 moves.

Is there any way to replenish your moves during a trip? Where do I find the next item that increases the number of moves?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

-edit-

Never mind - I finally found the Cedar...


----------



## SaddQ (Sep 27, 2010)

godreborn said:
			
		

> but as many have stated before those who pirate and those who are buy are usually two entirely different kinds of people...so in effect it was wasted effort on their part.



Wrong. I do both. For example, last week I bought Last Window though I already 'owned' the ROM on my SC. It's perfectly playable in its ROM state, but I wanted the real thing anyway. I'll probably keep the game sealed however, just for collecting purposes.


----------



## Aia (Sep 27, 2010)

Usually, being an operative word. Effectively, there's three categories of downloaders that are relevant: "would not have bought", "would have bought but did not" and "bought as a direct result".

I have the distinct impression that the first category is the largest and the third is the smallest. The first category can be entirely disregarded as, well, they're not paying and would not have paid anyways. The second category is probably the most important. After all, they would have bought it if there wasn't a free alternative... direct lost revenue. The third category is a bit more interesting and one that's probably the most difficult to get good quantifiable data on-- how many people actually bought the game after securing an alternative copy because of some positive element? [That is, not explicitly because of AP or whatnot.]

Sure, there are blends and variants, but I think that covers the major categories that matter. ...And on a second read-through, I'm lacking a few details, but alas-- brekkist calls...


----------



## McDash (Sep 27, 2010)

Still waiting for the fix, but if my money comes first (sep 30 - oct 3)from Japan. I'm gonna buy the original.


----------



## DJ91990 (Sep 27, 2010)

Never friggen beat any of these games, I enjoy them but dang the grinding level is set WAY HIGH! I hear that this game has problems when running on Wood Firmware and AKAIO so I think I'll pass until there is a Childs Play Patch or other AP Patch or a firmware update, no point in getting stressed out like I did with Pokemon. I don't think my nerves would be able to handle that amount of stress. *Goes back to Playing Pokemon Black*


----------



## Hopeful Death (Sep 28, 2010)

I've only completed the first game so far but uh, I didn't have to grind at all. No idea what people are talking about when they say these games have grinding.


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 28, 2010)

Hopeful Death said:
			
		

> I've only completed the first game so far but uh, I didn't have to grind at all. No idea what people are talking about when they say these games have grinding.


Typically they pick a team that's too unbalanced (nigh impossible in this one), don't spend skill points wisely, don't pay attention to weaknesses, or part/all of the above.
Knowing what is weak to certain elements/damage types makes a huge difference.
Same with knowing what is weak to certain status ailments and what killer moves are negated by binding what body part.

It makes something that "needs" 10 extra levels of grinding an easy win 10 levels earlier.


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 28, 2010)

Personally, i never really cared about the tiers or what not. For this game i picked....

Gladiator, Ninja, Arbalist, Zodiac, and Monk


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 28, 2010)

WELL IT WORKS FOR ME ON AKAIO 1.7.1

AND REALLY I DON'T THINK ITS THAT GREAT


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Sep 28, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> WELL IT WORKS FOR ME ON AKAIO 1.7.1
> 
> AND REALLY I DON'T THINK ITS THAT GREAT


ok but do you have to use caps lock?


----------



## Clookster (Sep 28, 2010)

joshua8 said:
			
		

> ok but do you have to use caps lock?



I gave you an internet for that.


----------



## JohanX (Sep 28, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> WELL IT WORKS FOR ME ON AKAIO 1.7.1
> 
> AND REALLY I DON'T THINK ITS THAT GREAT


HAVE YOU ... oops, sorry ... Have you tried sailing yet, lukecop80? You will definitely hang then.


----------



## Ruri (Sep 29, 2010)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Personally, i never really cared about the tiers or what not. For this game i picked....
> 
> Gladiator, Ninja, Arbalist, Zodiac, and Monk


It's not precisely a matter of tiers.  But in general, you won't be able to beat an EO game (or, at least, you'll require massive grinding) if your team is poorly-balanced and lacks _all of_:

-A strong way of dealing damage across multiple elements.
-A healer capable of healing your entire party at once.
-Defensive buffs capable of protecting against all of the game's physical and magical attacks, or boosting your max HP.

The problem, I think, is that most people don't have the last one, so they find most of their party getting killed by late-game bosses and assume that that means that they need to grind more.  That's not how you're supposed to play EO -- it's more about making sure you have a counter to whatever the enemy is using, and a way of hurting whatever the enemy's weakness is.  You don't need the "best" class, but you do need to have a wide variety of abilities or you'll get slaughtered.  You also have to make sure that your entire party has something useful to do at all times, which can get tricky with some of the more limited classes -- though dual-classing helps a bit with that, you still only have so many skill points to spend...

(Of course, EO3 might be a bit different than the last two.  They seem to have nerfed a lot of the traditional strategies -- anti-element abilities are now slower to learn, say, with it requiring 10 points rather than 5 to get total immunity.)


----------



## McDash (Sep 29, 2010)

Still no fix yet?


----------



## DS1 (Sep 29, 2010)

McDash said:
			
		

> Still no fix yet?



Nope. Maybe a normal release group is waiting until they dump their own copy, and then release it with a fix. I wouldn't be surprised if some of the people who debug roms are a little sore at the fact that someone totally random dumped the game before they did. There used to be a lot of petty infighting in the scene over that stuff.


----------



## tsol (Sep 29, 2010)

seems more likely that the AP isn't trivial to deal with like most.. there seem to be reports of crashing in tons of different area's.. could also be that no one with the skill set to patch it cares enough or is too busy playing pokemons. a patch will come out, sooner or later, though..


----------



## WarioMCP (Sep 29, 2010)

tsol said:
			
		

> seems more likely that the AP isn't trivial to deal with like most.. there seem to be reports of crashing in tons of different area's.. could also be that no one with the skill set to patch it cares enough or is too busy playing pokemons. a patch will come out, sooner or later, though..



It's not areas that crash the game, It's certain special attacks (Monster special attacks as well as player ones) and sailing.


----------



## DS1 (Sep 29, 2010)

tsol said:
			
		

> seems more likely that the AP isn't trivial to deal with like most.. there seem to be reports of crashing in tons of different area's.. could also be that no one with the skill set to patch it cares enough or is too busy playing pokemons. a patch will come out, sooner or later, though..



I'm pretty sure it's the latter.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 29, 2010)

I still believe it's a compatibility issue rather than ap.  I would think if it were ap they'd make it next to impossible to complete the game.  the fact that it appears to freeze with things that r unnecessary to complete the game makes me think otherwise about it being ap.


----------



## doyama (Sep 29, 2010)

Ruri said:
			
		

> (Of course, EO3 might be a bit different than the last two.  They seem to have nerfed a lot of the traditional strategies -- anti-element abilities are now slower to learn, say, with it requiring 10 points rather than 5 to get total immunity.)



The needs for buff/debuffs in these kinds of games is pretty important. Otherwise you're in for a world of pain and suffering. Ok.. well pain and suffering above and beyond the usual salt in the wound pain and suffering these games are supposed to have. EO still isn't nearly as unrelenting as Dark Spire was. At least EO showed you the big nasty monsters as blobs trying to kill you. Dark Spire seemed to have some kind of entropy random number generator designed to party wipe you at any point in the game.


----------



## doyama (Sep 29, 2010)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> I think I might be the only person who really disliked the whole map-drawing thing. Aside from that though, this series is alright.



I'm sorta torn by this. On the one hand the map making part is so retro! I recall the fond days of me mapping out dungeons in Bard's Tale. Cursing the day they invented spinners+darkeness+teleporters! On the other hand, once auto-mapping came out in later Bard's Tales it wasn't like I missed having to map out reams of graph paper.


----------



## JohanX (Sep 30, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> I'm sorta torn by this. On the one hand the map making part is so retro! I recall the fond days of me mapping out dungeons in Bard's Tale. Cursing the day they invented spinners+darkeness+teleporters! On the other hand, once auto-mapping came out in later Bard's Tales it wasn't like I missed having to map out reams of graph paper.



Wow - The Bards Tale... That takes me back! I don't remember whether that or one of the Ultima games were my first graph paper mapping games.

I played on a Commodore 64....


----------



## DarkFocus (Sep 30, 2010)

so no word on a Kard fix yet? oh well not like I finished either of the first 2 games....


----------



## tsol (Oct 1, 2010)

I may just be lucky but I haven't been able to recreate any of the crashes on my cyclods b.4.. I spammed the ninja ability that crashes it and have no problem sailing at all.

I did notice the first rom I found was pre trimmed, I usually don't trust those, I found another one that was 64mb. Are you all sure that you are using the untrimmed rom?


----------



## WarioMCP (Oct 1, 2010)

We're using the NukeThis release, which is the untrimmed rom you speak of.


----------



## DS1 (Oct 1, 2010)

tsol said:
			
		

> I may just be lucky but I haven't been able to recreate any of the crashes on my cyclods b.4.. I spammed the ninja ability that crashes it and have no problem sailing at all.
> 
> I did notice the first rom I found was pre trimmed, I usually don't trust those, I found another one that was 64mb. Are you all sure that you are using the untrimmed rom?



I'm not sure there have been any reports of problems with cyclo. Also it's not just a ninja ability that crashes, it's limit attacks (you have to set them in a separate menu).


----------



## Zarcon (Oct 1, 2010)

Whenever I see this topic bumped I get my hopes up a little.
Only to have them crushed.


----------



## DS1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Whenever I see this topic bumped I get my hopes up a little.
> Only to have them crushed.



Hahah, well maybe buying a CycloDS IS the answer?


----------



## tsol (Oct 1, 2010)

WarioMCP said:
			
		

> We're using the NukeThis release, which is the untrimmed rom you speak of.



The trimmed one i found was also labeled as NukeThis, the same file name just trimmed. The one that works for me came rar'd as nt-etod3.rar. Maybe I'm wrong, and cyclods b.4 just works, although there have been reports of it not working with the cyclods, and most of what i can find about it suggests that most the crashes are rom size related. 

Just throwing it out there i guess.


----------



## Zarcon (Oct 1, 2010)

DS1 said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad the SCDSTwo does everything the CycloDS does and more for cheaper.


----------



## DS1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Except for play EO3, apparently.


----------



## tsol (Oct 1, 2010)

haha don't buy a cyclods, I think they are officially dead, won't be expecting any more updates. Still a good card though if you had it before, but don't buy it.


----------



## DS1 (Oct 1, 2010)

tsol said:
			
		

> WarioMCP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nt-etod3.rar is the NukeThis release that everyone is using.


----------



## Zarcon (Oct 1, 2010)

DS1 said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of reports that it's fine on the DStwo though.


----------



## DS1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, ohh, I thought you had a DStwo! Well get a DStwo then! Especially if it's cheaper. I'm just a cheapskate, I wouldn't buy another DS or card if mine died or something.


----------



## kilik_tag (Oct 2, 2010)

Has anyone tried it on edge 1.11 ? Does it work ? Thanks in advance !


----------



## DS1 (Oct 3, 2010)

kilik_tag said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried it on edge 1.11 ? Does it work ? Thanks in advance !



I've heard it works fine on iEdge, I'm not sure of the firmware/card differences, but if they are similar it might work.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 3, 2010)

Buy the game guys. You can still get the artbook at certain online shops.



It's only 30 bucks.


----------



## Daath (Oct 3, 2010)

You should go to the cheats board and tell them to stop using AR codes too.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2010)

I just decided to go buy the game as I didn't have one of the working cards.  unfortunately, I didn't get the artbook.  :-(  however, EO 3 is probably one of few games I'd actually buy since it presents an interesting challenge which many games lack these days.  

last night, though, I decided to bite the bullet and buy a supercard ds two.  is $34 a good price for that???  it was the cheapest price I could find for.  the main reason for the purchase was golden sun since that will probably have some sort of ap.


----------



## lostreverie (Oct 3, 2010)

looks like the game hangs no matter what when you get to the third stratum.


----------



## Sebbel (Oct 3, 2010)

People, you just have the two chances, buy a SCDS2 or just buy the actual game! I think you should give up the waiting, the game ist out for 2 weeks now. If you really want to play the game, just pay something for it


----------



## lostreverie (Oct 3, 2010)

But even with SCDS2, does it work when you get to the third stratum?


----------



## Sebbel (Oct 3, 2010)

I'd think so, because it knocks out every single AP I got until now in every game I played.


----------



## Leroy160 (Oct 3, 2010)

SuperCard DSTWO basically has a AP-[censored] built in, it doesn't need constant updating to the firmwire or some crap like that to get through the waves of AP that come from the new games. At least thats what I've read about it, something about a built in CPU.


----------



## Isabelyes (Oct 3, 2010)

Sebbel said:
			
		

> People, you just have the two chances, buy a SCDS2 or just buy the actual game! I think you should give up the waiting, the game ist out for 2 weeks now. If you really want to play the game, just pay something for it
> 
> I'm not sorry to break your bubble! :3
> *Click*
> QUOTEit should be its already fixed in the next release



(Note: He (Elixirdream) is talking about AKAIO 1.8 (Or so I hope, but I'm 99% sure he is). )


----------



## DS1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sebbel said:
			
		

> People, you just have the two chances, buy a SCDS2 or just buy the actual game! I think you should give up the waiting, the game ist out for 2 weeks now. If you really want to play the game, just pay something for it



No game is unhackable, and several games have taken longer than 2 weeks to hack (not because it was hard to hack them but because nobody bothered to). Besides, if I were that desperate I would just play the Japanese version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*runs off to play JP version*

"AHHH! What the heck is a pairetsu?!"


----------



## ayaka_fan (Oct 3, 2010)

Etrian_Odyessey_III_The_Drowned_City_CRACK_NDS-HADOUKEN


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 3, 2010)

godreborn said:
			
		

> I just decided to go buy the game as I didn't have one of the working cards.  unfortunately, I didn't get the artbook.  :-(  however, EO 3 is probably one of few games I'd actually buy since it presents an interesting challenge which many games lack these days.
> 
> last night, though, I decided to bite the bullet and buy a supercard ds two.  is $34 a good price for that???  it was the cheapest price I could find for.  the main reason for the purchase was golden sun since that will probably have some sort of ap.


Amazon.com still has a bonus offer where if you purchase a copy, you still get the artbook.


----------



## Isabelyes (Oct 3, 2010)

ayaka_fan said:
			
		

> Etrian_Odyessey_III_The_Drowned_City_CRACK_NDS-HADOUKEN



0_o Off to searching!


----------



## kilik_tag (Oct 3, 2010)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> ayaka_fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here... typo in filename ody-E-ssey...


----------



## darkdenizen (Oct 3, 2010)

Post how that cracked version works! Are you guys trying it on an Acekard?


----------



## kilik_tag (Oct 3, 2010)

darkdenizen said:
			
		

> Post how that cracked version works! Are you guys trying it on an Acekard?



I'd try it on edge 1.11 (if I could find the damn thing)

so far citrus is all over the place ... hope this'll change soon !


----------



## lostreverie (Oct 3, 2010)

Is that real?  I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Oct 3, 2010)

Me neither...which sucks. I can only hope it shows up on my regular places soon XP


----------



## JohanX (Oct 3, 2010)

Patch is out:

EO3 Patch

Sailing works on my AKAIO 1.7.1 Acekard


----------



## lostreverie (Oct 3, 2010)

trying it on cyclo now!


----------



## Comedor (Oct 3, 2010)

Where's this patch coming from?


----------



## JohanX (Oct 3, 2010)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> Where's this patch coming from?



The intro screen says it's by HADOUKEN


----------



## Comedor (Oct 3, 2010)

JohanX said:
			
		

> Thiago Kotaki May said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ok, thanks.

A few more compability tests: http://gbatemp.net/t255667-etrian-odyssey-...ity?&st=915


----------



## lostreverie (Oct 3, 2010)

It worked perfectly; it recognized my save file and I got past the crash in the deep city!

Thanks JohanX!


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Oct 3, 2010)

Recognized my save and hasn't frozen up on my at all on AK 2.1 with AKAIO 1.7.1


----------



## AvidChronos (Oct 4, 2010)

JohanX said:
			
		

> Patch is out:
> 
> EO3 Patch
> 
> Sailing works on my AKAIO 1.7.1 Acekard



Installed patch, it shows the intro thing, but after that I gives me the white screen on my N5 like before and my R4 original still gets the could not access card error. Both have the latest firmwares.


----------



## dhusui (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who made this patch. Now I can finally play this game
I LOVE YOU!!!!!!


----------



## kilik_tag (Oct 4, 2010)

So far patch works, thanks a lot ! (edge1.11)


----------



## Dropbear (Oct 4, 2010)

Can someone reupload the patch somewhere or post a working link? Looks like the old one is down.


----------



## drwhojan (Oct 4, 2010)

Dropbear said:
			
		

> Can someone reupload the patch somewhere or post a working link? Looks like the old one is down.



My new refixed verion

http://gbatemp.net/t255667-etrian-odyssey-...t&p=3174725


----------



## Clerono (Oct 4, 2010)

Dropbear said:
			
		

> Can someone reupload the patch somewhere or post a working link? Looks like the old one is down.


Search for eo3hk.rar in mediafire.


----------



## Dropbear (Oct 4, 2010)

drwhojan said:
			
		

> Dropbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers! Now to see if my ancient R4DS can even run the damn thing WITH the patch..


----------



## drwhojan (Oct 4, 2010)

Dropbear said:
			
		

> drwhojan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't use YSMenu for R4 original , Try R4wood v1.13 are it might work on it's original firmware


----------



## nytekat (Oct 4, 2010)

On the M3 DS Real with Sakura, it runs pretty well but I've had some random freezes.  From what I've seen they are truly random.  Like exiting the menu once and then the other time was when I was exiting the sailing menu.  both time's I froze the top screen went black and the botton stayed on, the music still played.  The other problem is that you can't have the RTS on for the Sakura.  With this option on the game freezes as soon as it loads.  I'm not complaining at all though... this is better then what I had yesterday.

Maybe I'll ask for a DSTwo for x-mas


----------



## aragon (Oct 5, 2010)

nytekat said:
			
		

> On the M3 DS Real with Sakura, it runs pretty well but I've had some random freezes.  From what I've seen they are truly random.  Like exiting the menu once and then the other time was when I was exiting the sailing menu.  both time's I froze the top screen went black and the botton stayed on, the music still played.  The other problem is that you can't have the RTS on for the Sakura.  With this option on the game freezes as soon as it loads.  I'm not complaining at all though... this is better then what I had yesterday.
> 
> Maybe I'll ask for a DSTwo for x-mas



Have you checked your SD card? After switching to a class 6 card some freezing issues with older games have completely disappeared. So if you're still using a class 4 or even class 2 you might consider trying this first.


----------



## raylgo (Oct 6, 2010)

I still cant get this game to work on Wood 1.13... I've tried patching it and getting the 33.6 MB file (with 2 different clean 64 MB dumps). I've tried the already trimmed 32 MB file. It plays smoothly the first time I patched it (hanged after Cross Slash though) but now it gives me a white top screen after any battle. 

I tried using the clean dump with Wood 1.13 (since one of the zips I got had the ROM and instructions to use that particular Wood firmware), but it still hangs with Cross Slash...


----------



## McDash (Oct 6, 2010)

oh cmon the fix is out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I already bought a copy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but its great I love the poster lol. I just have to finish this game so its not a waste of money


----------



## cyrus583 (Oct 14, 2010)

so does anyone know how to get this working on M3 Simply with i think its the YSmenu? been ages sense i toyed with it but 

i been wanting to play EO3 sense i played and fully beat 1 and 2 >,<

my ds menu reads "R4YSauto v0.0.2"

and the cart itself is a M3 simply

so if anyone can help me get proper firmware or somthing to hopfully get Eo3 running and im getting the same errcode=-4 from that new Lufia game as well


----------



## Inspekta_X (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi guys

recently got back into my DS and am having probs getting this game to work. Im running an Acekard RPG with AKAIO 1.9.0 and have the Etrian Odyssey 3 ROM. Whenever i leave the shop it freezes up, reading back through the threads it looks like i need to patch it with a file that is no longer hosted anywhere. If anyone can point me to a current link or could share it with me that would be great, cant seem to get anywhere with this game fix

cheers!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2013)

Inspekta_X said:


> Hi guys
> 
> recently got back into my DS and am having probs getting this game to work. Im running an Acekard RPG with AKAIO 1.9.0 and have the Etrian Odyssey 3 ROM. Whenever i leave the shop it freezes up, reading back through the threads it looks like i need to patch it with a file that is no longer hosted anywhere. If anyone can point me to a current link or could share it with me that would be great, cant seem to get anywhere with this game fix
> 
> cheers!


There really was no need to bump this thread, you should have made a new thread instead.
Try backing up your microSD card and reformat with this
http://filetrip.net/nds-downloads/utilities/download-panasonic-sd-formatter-31-windows-f27344.htmlusing these settings
FORMAT TYPE : FULL (OverWrite)FORMAT SIZE ADJUSTMENT : ON
Then make sure your AKAIO and loaders are all completely up to date and you are using a clean ROM.


----------



## Inspekta_X (Apr 4, 2013)

thx for the reply! sorry about the bump

ive done all the above as you mentioned i guess its the ROM i have, i obtained it from a source and the date is 3 years old on the file. after searching around there is a patched rom named 5153-EOITDC-MX [CRACKED] [NO INTRO].rar but unfortunately all the links are 3 years old and dead. Any idea on where I could track down a source or somebody with this? seems every link ive found has been deleted for some time.


----------

